# What is/was the most annoying gift received this year?



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

A day early but I'm sure some of us have already received surprise packages in the mail.









From estranged MIL/FIL: a *TEN FOOT LONG "up and down roller coaster"* that DS would ride on. I haven't opened it yet but this thing looks huge. Where the heck am I going to put it? Isn't this something you should ask about first?

Plus, this is the first year he's aware of Christmas so Santa is giving him a train table and we're giving him a kitchen. I don't want a third huge toy to steal our thunder so we're storing it for a month or so.


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

We have that outside in our play area, the kids LOVE it! But you're right, it is a big gift to not ask first about, lol!


----------



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

Yeah, well since we're in Chicago this is meant to be an indoor toy for at least the next 5 months! And I'm not sure we have room to put it outside either.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

I already know (MIL told me) that DS is getting this from MIL (the former Kindergarten teacher who has ranted to me about how children should not have noisy toys because it limits imagination... but I digress)... we already have this from my dad and his wife from DS's birthday. *sigh* I guess out of all of those products, I'd prefer the letter one, but whatever...


----------



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

Be warned, DS had one leapfrog toy (rec'd as a gift) and that darn thing would just start talking out of the blue (come play with me!) SUPER annoying.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyMarie* 
Be warned, DS had one leapfrog toy (rec'd as a gift) and that darn thing would just start talking out of the blue (come play with me!) SUPER annoying.

Yeah, we have a few. The table thingy, the barn animals one fridge magnet thingy... luckily they have an off switch and we can turn them off when they're not being used. The fridge one will moo at you if you don't turn it off though... lol


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyMarie* 
A day early but I'm sure some of us have already received surprise packages in the mail.









From estranged MIL/FIL: a *TEN FOOT LONG "up and down roller coaster"* that DS would ride on. I haven't opened it yet but this thing looks huge. Where the heck am I going to put it? Isn't this something you should ask about first?

Plus, this is the first year he's aware of Christmas so Santa is giving him a train table and we're giving him a kitchen. I don't want a third huge toy to steal our thunder so we're storing it for a month or so.









I understand how annoying it is to have a big, huge toy like that. BUT, my kids played with that toy at my friend's house over the summer (she usually keeps it in her basement, but put it outside for a summer fun day) and they LOVED it (3 and 4 yr old, it was the most popular toy at the party). So, the good thing is that your child will probably like it, but you'll have to figure out how to make it fit into your house/property w/o it being a nuisance.


----------



## Close2Me (Dec 9, 2008)

My Mom is 2 admittingly bad things : a bad Re-Gifter and an awful cook! She can take a beautiful gift basket, separate the contents out, then re-gift them out separately. Drives me nuts!! I got a pretty hand-towel & a bar of soap! Maybe she's trying to send a message!! Hee-hee!


----------



## Patchfire (Dec 11, 2001)

We got a floral arrangement from FIL and stepMIL. Nice enough, right? Except two of the three names of the kids were spelled wrong. I'd think it was a mistake with the florist except that they do this deliberately. I don't think any of them except the oldest have ever gotten something from them with the name spelled correctly. The relationship is strained at best... I figure it's their way of digging at us.


----------



## MOMYS (Nov 5, 2008)

Does anyone have a link for the up and down rollercoaster?


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is the same one or not, but..

http://www.step2.com/product.cfm?pro...FUog3godBlntCw


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

Our annoying gift is a ginormous playdough set with eight zillion teensy tiny pieces and four million different colors of that nasty smelling playdough. I'm making our own playdough, one color at a time is plenty right now, and I don't want to have to keep track of all those pieces. I don't know where my inlaws got it, or I'd exchange it.


----------



## njbeachgirl (Oct 8, 2006)

I love my MIL and she is VERY generous with the kids.

However the "realistic crying baby" will not be getting any batteries. I already have the real thing


----------



## Swan3 (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyMarie* 
A day early but I'm sure some of us have already received surprise packages in the mail.









A talking baby doll that asks for her bottle, to be tickled, and has magnetic hands to hold onto her bottle and blanket. It is now stored in the basement.


----------



## SquishyBuggles (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swan3* 
A talking baby doll that asks for her bottle, to be tickled, and has magnetic hands to hold onto her bottle and blanket. It is now stored in the basement.

Ditto, minus the magnetic hands. I took the batteries out and let dd play with her since she's obsessed with baby dolls. I'll probably swap it out tomorrow for another baby doll, as I'm sure she'll get more! She loooooves babies.


----------



## cedoreilly (May 21, 2005)

He will LOVE that roller Coaster. I don't personally own it but they have it at the playgroup my youngest goes to and he LOVES the thing! If it was not so expensive, I would so get it for him.

The most annoying thing so far for us is a talking Cookie Monster. The only good out of it was it keep happy and out of trouble for my DD's entire dance class.


----------



## talk de jour (Apr 21, 2005)

my dp gave me a bookshelf that one of his contracts had been keeping in her basement for years and gave to him and it was filthy and disgusting and I had to clean all the black, icky dirt off of it.

I mean, I really wanted a bookshelf, but he couldn't clean it for me?

I gave dp a subscription to Maxim. He liked that.


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Video games.

Tons. And. Tons. Of video games.









:

After I told ds he couldn't have any more.

And after I told the family not to buy him any more.

They are SO getting exchanged/returned.


----------



## talk de jour (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CookieMonsterMommy* 
Video games.

Tons. And. Tons. Of video games.








:

After I told ds he couldn't have any more.

And after I told the family not to buy him any more.

They are SO getting exchanged/returned.









That sucks! It's not like you asked for $500 wood toys or something instead of video games, and it's not like there's no other cool toy in the 20-40 range.







No fun.


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *njbeachgirl* 
I love my MIL and she is VERY generous with the kids.

However the "realistic crying baby" will not be getting any batteries. I already have the real thing









When I was about 3 I got a "realistic crying baby" that would turn off when you put a bottle in it's mouth







Anyway on Christmas morning after opening gifts my family got in the car and went to my grandma's house 2 hours away. It was stressful for my parents and I kept making the doll cry, my dad stopped the car grabbed my doll took the back off and threw the batteries out the widow, the doll never cried again









So far DS has only gotten a few gifts and they have been great, money, a wooden stacker, a bead maze, a board book on Van Gough and a stainless steel sippy cup


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

A lint roller.







:


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

ROFL @ the lint roller!









My mom told me that she got my dd a huge giant tub of moon sand. :/


----------



## odenata (Feb 1, 2005)

Baby Alive potty doll. I returned it before dd could see it - I don't need a doll that poops and makes creepy giggling noises.


----------



## talk de jour (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *odenata* 
Baby Alive potty doll. I returned it before dd could see it - I don't need a doll that poops and makes creepy giggling noises.

Ugh, I saw an ad for that on TV and thought it was the most disgusting thing EVAR. Like the little turd in the toilet?? uke


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *talk de jour* 
Ugh, I saw an ad for that on TV and thought it was the most disgusting thing EVAR. Like the little turd in the toilet?? uke

There is actually a turd in the toilet? Wow, I don't need one of those, I already have the real thing. My "doll" even points out how big those turds are...she is PROUD of them


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
ROFL @ the lint roller!









My mom told me that she got my dd a huge giant tub of moon sand. :/

Yep. Apparently I am hairy


----------



## talk de jour (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mytwogirls* 
There is actually a turd in the toilet? Wow, I don't need one of those, I already have the real thing. My "doll" even points out how big those turds are...she is PROUD of them









It's like, a little flipping disc... one side is clean potty water, and the other side is yellowish water with a turd, if I remember correctly. But there is DEFINITELY a picture of a turd. It looks like Mr. Hankey without the anthropomorphism


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *talk de jour* 
It's like, a little flipping disc... one side is clean potty water, and the other side is yellowish water with a turd, if I remember correctly. But there is DEFINITELY a picture of a turd. It looks like Mr. Hankey without the anthropomorphism









Yummy







: (Seriously that is nasty! Great, watch my daughter get one tomorrow







)


----------



## pammysue (Jan 24, 2004)

So far DS has gotten 3 gifts: 2 electronic (ugh!) and one a stuffed Tigger. Why do people insist on buying children stuffed animals! DS has absolutely no interest in stuffed animals (and MIL gives him one everytime she sees him!!)

One of the electronic toys and the Tigger are still in the box. If I can't take them back they are going on eBay! We had to open the other toy b/c we were at a friends house and they obviously were very excited about seeing him play with it. I only let him use it on the classical music selection on low volume. The other settings are annoying beyond belief!


----------



## chamomeleon (Jun 6, 2005)

I'll let you know after we open FIL's gifts tomorrow.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mytwogirls* 
A lint roller.







:

laughup

I got a potato peeler one year. I was 19 and did not cook.


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GooeyRN* 
laughup

I got a potato peeler one year. I was 19 and did not cook.

Maybe they were trying to hint at something..







Do you cook now?


----------



## grniys (Aug 22, 2006)

I soooo wanted to get the roller coaster for ds. I came _thisclose_ to buying it. Then decided to wait until he's just a bit older.

We haven't gotten any toys that annoy me this year. We live far from relatives, so we get gift cards instead. I like that.









My gift pet peeve is stuffed animals. I hate them. DS has no interest in them what so ever and we already have several.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

DS got a really annoying shake and let go batman car. Which he loved, absolutely adored. Fortunately we were visiting my parents and had flown down so I left it behind since it "won't fit" when I was packing things up. He didn't really get much else that was annoying this year, my family knows I'll leave behind gifts at my parents lake house though if I don't want them in my house, and they know all excessively loud and annoying toys will be left behind.

We'll have to see what my in-laws got him tomorow, but hopefully they got stuff off the list we gave them, if not we'll leave annoying toys at their house, since they watch DS once a week at the moment for us, I even have a good excuse of the dog would bark at it, so he'll get more use of out if it here.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mytwogirls* 
Maybe they were trying to hint at something..







Do you cook now?

nope.


----------



## SuzyLee (Jan 18, 2008)

An electronic stuffed puppy that lights up and sings (OMG I didn't know they made toys that awful). MIL immeadiately ripped it out of the box for DS.

An electronic light up ring stacking toy (we already have the non-electronic version, TYVM). Again, immeadiately ripped open the box. So much for returning.

A stuffed horse (She loves horses and gets him one for every holiday. They all get returned).

And from my SIL... a Leap Frog learning book. It is the most annoying of them all, and probably cost the most too.


----------



## crl (May 9, 2004)

I'll have to read everyone else's answers. My ILs have sent us a bunch of Harry and David stuff. The bad part is that DS is allergic to milk. So the only thing he's been able to eat is pears.

That means I opened cookies, chocolate, cheesecake, etc in front of him that he cannot have. I think this is weird and kind of mean, actually. (The boxes were delivered while he was in the house and said on the outside to open them right away so I did--if I had known it was all going to be stuff he couldn't have I would have left it until he was in bed.)

Catherine


----------



## NYCVeg (Jan 31, 2005)

My mom asked what we wanted for dd, and made a few suggestions, one of which was a dollhouse. I said, "Get her whatever you want, but please don't get her a dollhouse." We're moving from a house to an apartment in a few months, and we're really trying to cut back on stuff, especially items that take up a lot of space (which I told her). I also think dd is still a little too young (which I told her). And, dh and I had planned on getting her a dollhouse ourselves, sometime in the future, as a special birthday present.

Guess what my mom got dd?







:

Plus, she called and said, "I just HAD to get it. I wanted to get her something special. One of our patients at work said that [the particular model] was a great toy, so I had the store messenger it over." So this "special" gift--that I explicitly asked her not to get--was chosen by someone she happened to talk to, because HIS kid wanted it, and she ordered it without even going to the store and seeing it. How very, very personal.


----------



## NYCVeg (Jan 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *odenata* 
Baby Alive potty doll. I returned it before dd could see it - I don't need a doll that poops and makes creepy giggling noises.

I clicked your link. OMFG.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mytwogirls* 
A lint roller.







:

YOU TOO! NO FREAKING WAY!

To be fair, it wasn't a wrapped gift-y thing. My mother always buys me lint rollers.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crl* 
(The boxes were delivered while he was in the house and said on the outside to open them right away so I did--if I had known it was all going to be stuff he couldn't have I would have left it until he was in bed.)

Catherine

Usually with things like that you are safe enough just throwing them in the fridge until you feel like opening them.


----------



## Purple*Lotus (Nov 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prettypixels* 
I'm not sure if this is the same one or not, but..

http://www.step2.com/product.cfm?pro...FUog3godBlntCw

That doesn't look fun to me.







I mean, they ride a few feet, then turn around and go again? I don't know, it seems like the track should at least make a circle or something. But maybe I am just lazy









Quote:


Originally Posted by *odenata* 
Baby Alive potty doll. I returned it before dd could see it - I don't need a doll that poops and makes creepy giggling noises.


My Mom almost bought one of those things for the child she adopted at a local school. I made her put it back







It creeped me out!


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

the Hannah Montana guitar. Driving me nuts and it's only been a couple hrs. It had to be the one gift she opened on christmas eve.

and I bought it







didn't know it was going to be sooooo dang annoying.


----------



## 5796 (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cedoreilly* 
He will LOVE that roller Coaster. I don't personally own it but they have it at the playgroup my youngest goes to and he LOVES the thing! If it was not so expensive, I would so get it for him.

The most annoying thing so far for us is a talking Cookie Monster. The only good out of it was it keep happy and out of trouble for my DD's entire dance class.

I wish we would have had the rollercoaster when DS was younger. When he was in Pre-K someone donated their's tothe class and DS would get into fights with the other kids to ride it.... had we had it earlier he would have been a bit more ho hum when it showed up at school.

alas.
We would have it set it up in the backyard..


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

Ours so far is one we didn't get. The aunt I loathe who jacks with dsd's mind all the time called weeks ago to tell her she was sending her a piece of jewelry that has not shown up. Now she called to say she's sending a gift card for both Christmas and her birthday in one.







_Yeah, right._

I'm really p!$$ed at dh for even letting her talk to her at all.


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

they had that roller coaster at a play place we used to go to on rainy days. my kids LOVED it.

we've lucked out and gotten mostly awesome toys for our kids. i would say most annoying would be glass nativity sets for the toddlers (seriously??) and my mom got ds a giant stuffed pony which we had to ride with all the way back home from texas to california. he was crazy about horses though and she couldn't help herself i'm sure. of course, he LOVED it.


----------



## crl (May 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lolar2* 
Usually with things like that you are safe enough just throwing them in the fridge until you feel like opening them.

Yeah, I just assumed it was fruit, since they had sent us fruit last year. And, it didn't occur to me at all that they would send things DS can't eat.


----------



## boigrrrlwonder (Jan 18, 2007)

All the gifts my LO got were really good. I was actually surprised. And anxious. And thought about writing one of those letters talking about our philosophy around toys. Of course, there was plastic. And one made annoying noise. But all of them are kid-powered toys (the plastic, noise making one is an instrument). And two of the four presents were wood.

Now the presents I got, well, most of them are just clutter.


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

I got earrings....again, yet I do not have pierced ears.
I re gifted within the hour - a personal best for me! Thank goodness people sometimes don't write my name on my gifts


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

Quote:

mom told me that she got my dd a huge giant tub of moon sand
I am very laid back. My kids have play dough and clay and paint and all sorts of things. I bought moon sand once and will NEVER have it in my home again. I would not allow that toy in our house, I would leave it at Grandma's. lol


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

oh and every one of my kids has LOVED that rollercoaster


----------



## NaturalMindedMomma (Feb 5, 2007)

My 5 yr old DSD got a Hannah Montana singing Barbie doll stage.. YUCK... I want it GONE!


----------



## siobhang (Oct 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommytoTwo* 
I am very laid back. My kids have play dough and clay and paint and all sorts of things. I bought moon sand once and will NEVER have it in my home again. I would not allow that toy in our house, I would leave it at Grandma's. lol

we regifted moonsand we got for ds's birthday. we had one set. Never again. most of it is in our back garden (after the kids used it to play kitchen on the porch), probably killing the soil...

I had a baby alive doll when I was 4 or 5. Wow, I had no idea how creepy it was.


----------



## crl (May 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigeyes* 
Ours so far is one we didn't get. The aunt I loathe who jacks with dsd's mind all the time called weeks ago to tell her she was sending her a piece of jewelry that has not shown up. Now she called to say she's sending a gift card for both Christmas and her birthday in one.







_Yeah, right._

I'm really p!$$ed at dh for even letting her talk to her at all.









That's really bad.


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crl* 
That's really bad.









Yeah. She's also stolen an inheritance from her, and dh thinks if he lets dsd see for herself how she is it will be better than us just cutting off contact.

I disagree.







: Her 22 year old half brother can't seem to decide whether or not to completely cut her off yet. He still vacillates between _I hate her_ and _I'm going to her house for whatever holiday is next_ every time he talks to dh.


----------



## La Rune (Sep 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mytwogirls* 
Yep. Apparently I am hairy









But are you also stinky? Apparently I am.









I got a Bounce "Roll & Fresh" scented lint roller from my 18yo sister.


----------



## rabbitmum (Jan 25, 2007)

There's no way on earth I would have that rollercoaster (that has been mentioned previously in this thread) in or near my house! Cuddly toys, on the other hand - all my kids have loved them, played with them lots, and could never get enough of them!

Our two annoying toys of the year have been hidden away unopened, one of them still in the gift wrapping paper: 1: a huge plastic "garage" of the type with many driveways up and down, that break and disappear, leaving the thing useless and including a few small, rickety low-quality cars. This was from my mother, who knows from previous years that any plastic crap will be returned.







And 2: a noisy, batteri-driven car that my brother-in-law bought and my sister warned me about so we could put it away unopened.









Our son is not very much into cars, except fire engines and ambulances. We bought him a wooden fire engine; he has played with it constantly since last night (we open gifts on Christmas Eve) and will never miss the two disappeared presents.


----------



## bscal (Feb 13, 2006)

Thankfully most people listened to me this year. I have had it with people (mainly my mom) buying the kids TONS of useless crap that they don't play with and it ends up all over my house. So I put my foot down 2 years ago. I hate to be the meanie but my girls (age 1 year and just turned 4 at the time) came home with 2 huge gift bags each plus large Little People sets as well. We took my DH's pickup truck over to my parents' house for Christmas Eve and could not fit everything in the truck floorboards to come home. I was ticked. That was just from my parents, my grandmother and 1 gift per child from my sis and bil. (So most of it was from my parents.) Eventually I realized that some stuff was still sitting in the bottom of those gift bags... and it was February! So I took those items out and donated them to charity. It was ridiculous. Now we have "rules" for my parents for Christmas. They are "allowed" to give the following - 1 ornament, 1 outfit, 1 toy and books (I don't limit books or craft supplies). I just don't need a million more toys coming into our house!

Now, my grandmother... she picks out weird stuff for all of us. This year she got me a Christmas throw blanket (the upholstery kind of fabric that isn't soft at all). She got DH an armchair organizer thing. Both of those gifts will be donated as neither one of us will use them. And I think that's the 3rd or 4th throw blanket she's given me. They are all hideous and itchy. All the women got the same, all the men got the same. And I have yet to look at the toys she got for the kids. She is notorious for buying cheap toys at bargain stores and giving them to the kids. I especially love the stuffed animals with big button eyes hanging on by 1 loose thread. She gives those to 21 mos DS... complete with the big tag that says NOT for UNDER 3! I've told her so many times that the kids love art supplies (thinking what could be easier than crayons and notepads or coloring books!) but she just doesn't listen. I've also mentioned to her several times that DH and I are decluttering our house and don't really need anything. Of course gift cards to restaurants, movie theatres or book stores are perfect for us... we love to read and enjoy going out without the kids occasionally (my parents babysit for us) but our budget is tight with 3 LOs and me a SAHM. Oh well, at least she's stopped buying me clothes. I am not a small girl... I wear a 38F bra... and she buys me sweaters in size small... girly ones in pale pink with lace trim. I am NOT girly.

At least DH knows what I like. He got me new Sharpies, Post -it's and a few books I wanted. (The Sharpies are my favorites!) He also got me a new digital camera and a case for it. I've been borrowing his for a year or so.

Beth


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

The Playmobil Dollhouse. It's cool, Dd loves it. It took dh TWO hours to put together and there are a gazillion little pieces. I've stepped on and broken 2 pieces already.

And I can't blame anyone, I bought it for her myself, because I knew she wanted it. And she will play with it.

My kids play with stuffed animals a LOT. Ds wouldn't look at stuffed animals until he was about 6, and now they feature prominently in his play. (Before then, if it didn't have wheels, he wasn't interested.) So, don't diss all stuffed animals. Dd loves stuff animals - one of her christmas requests was sweaters for her 4 favorite stuffed animals. Santa had quite a time knitting a sweater for a horse, a puppy and 2 lambs.


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *La Rune* 
But are you also stinky? Apparently I am.









I got a Bounce "Roll & Fresh" scented lint roller from my 18yo sister.









yikes. you 2 may have a tie for winner.


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lolar2* 
YOU TOO! NO FREAKING WAY!

To be fair, it wasn't a wrapped gift-y thing. My mother always buys me lint rollers.

Oh mine was wrapped with a gift tag on it to boot


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *La Rune* 
But are you also stinky? Apparently I am.










I got a Bounce "Roll & Fresh" scented lint roller from my 18yo sister.









Apparently I am stinky too because mine is scented. Mine is not even a name brand! Mine is a Dollar Store brand scented as I quote "Fresh Winter Air" So yeah, I am stinky and hairy....very attractive!


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

WE seem to be doing ok, there are a couple boxes that were sent from out of towners that *I* will open in the next couple days. If there are offending items i will just offer them up to the holiday helpers and send them on their merry way.

I did get something from my mother, a singing, gumdrop lights flashing and all Gingerbread house.... yippie....Sent all the way from the east coast....SUPER ANNOYING.

The good thing about living 2-3k miles away f rom family is not having to 'see' them for holidays, things are much calmer this way.

Its 1230, time for lunch and NAP









**BTW we have that roller coaster and all the kids love it, step 2 makes a couple different versions, you may need to save it for warm weather but you will be the hit of the neighborhood it with** and you kids will love you


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Okay I have a new entry for this. DH got a dartboard from his parents today. First off we have no where in our house for a dartboard, second of all we have a toddler and third off we have a baby who is due in 3 months. We're still not quite sure how they could have possibly thought a dartboard was a good gift idea.


----------



## CowsRock (Aug 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LynnS6* 
Dd loves stuff animals - one of her christmas requests was sweaters for her 4 favorite stuffed animals. Santa had quite a time knitting a sweater for a horse, a puppy and 2 lambs.

that's sweet...good job







:


----------



## mommy2abigail (Aug 20, 2005)

We did ok as well. Last year though, my IL's (who KNOW our stance on electronic media for our children, MIL was a montessori teacher) got dd, then 2.5, a Leapfrog system. Yippie. Her own computer at 2.5.







It promptly got put back in the box on Dec. 26 and donated. Along with the *4* extra (character themed) games.







It wouldn't have bothered me if we had never discussed our ideals. If they had just seen it and though, wow, this is a really cool thing-a-ma-jig! But no, i really believe they bought it BECAUSE of my preferences against it, to be manipulative. (We've had other issues)

This year I specified ONE gift per kid, and most everyone did this. Some got a few outfits for the babe, but for the most part, it was one, small, simple gift. Well, my IL's got dd1 (now 3.5) ANOTHER 'learning' keyboard thing. It's even worse than the Leapfrog, it's like a dollar store knock off. You can't even understand what the voice is telling you. DD tried it 3 or 4 times and she couldn't understand what she was being asked to do.







It will be donated as well. Sigh. They KNOW I get rid of crap toys, yet they insist on buying them. I just don't get it?! it's like they buy the gifts intentionally to p*ss me off. Even my dad, who is clueless regarding kids and natural parenting stuff listened and got dd1 a HUGE bag of awesome art stuff. If HE can do it anyone can. Really.







:


----------



## Collinsky (Jul 7, 2004)

My 11 mo got a drum that plays musical beats. It's a drum. Why do they have to make it light up and play electronic rhythms?


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 28, 2008)

My partner got a set of speed stack cups for his birthday. I got so annoyed yesterday at the clacking that I actually dragged him out to the park to play with the howling throwing toy - I'm three and a half months pregnant, exhausted and suffering back spasms, but I couldn't take the clacking anymore. And that he kept throwing the thing in the house and bouncing it off the walls (he broke one of the blinds). Poor guy is going stir crazy away from his brother and everyone else who willingly heads outside to play with him.

Oddest present? About 200 grams of genuine Egyptian saffrom threads - lovely stuff but I don't cook that much with saffron! And I don't do any cooking now...so it's nice, but a little bewildering.


----------



## Luckiestgirl (Nov 10, 2004)

As an early Xmas gift, my 5-year-old got a PLASTIC SHEEP THAT POOPS OUT CHOCOLATE JELLY BELLIES. Lovely, huh?

My SIL said, "I figured all little boys like poop."

Ds was totally disgusted by it and had no interest in playing with it. My other SIL tried to coax him into eating the jelly bellies, but DS refused to believe they were candy.

I couldn't even donate something that bad.


----------



## grniys (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Luckiestgirl* 
As an early Xmas gift, my 5-year-old got a PLASTIC SHEEP THAT POOPS OUT CHOCOLATE JELLY BELLIES. Lovely, huh?

My SIL said, "I figured all little boys like poop."

Ds was totally disgusted by it and had no interest in playing with it. My other SIL tried to coax him into eating the jelly bellies, but DS refused to believe they were candy.

I couldn't even donate something that bad.

Wow. Classy.







:


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

My parents got my two littlest kiddos not one but TWO Elmo Live animatronic toys. They talk so freaking much. They were cute for like 2 minutes and now I'm like "AHHHHH make it stop!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Aubergine68 (Jan 25, 2008)

Conversation between dh and well-meaning well-off gamer single guy friend:

"So, this year I want to get you a game. What console do you guys have?"

dh - "We don't have a console"

friend - "NO WAY! Why not?"

dh - [long explanation about having no time, kids being little, avoiding screen time, being a tv-free household with occasional family movie]

friend (incredulous)- "You need to get a game system? Which one do you want?"

dh -- Our tv is from 1993! We can't even play dvds on it! I don't think a game system would work for us.

SO friend gets us a Playstation 3 and a couple of games (don't know where he got it, so it is unreturnable.). And it doesn't work on our tv. And now dh and I are wondering if we should get a new tv so we can let the kids use it. Or donate it. Or sell it.

I feel like this gift is such a burden, but I really don't want to hurt the feelings of dh's friend by returning it either. He is a sweet guy who really thinks he did our family a special favor.

Dd10 is the only one of our family who really gets what a playstation is, and is lukewarm to the idea, so that is a plus. I'm sure our almost 5 yr old would be over the moon if we had a working playstation in our home....


----------



## mamadebug (Dec 28, 2006)

DS (4) got a giant, plastic Storm Trooper (Star Wars) head that makes commands in a super creepy voice when you press the buttons. Aside from being plastic and battery operated, it is not appropriate for his age, super big, and, after you press the buttons a few times, I don't get how a kid would really play with it.


----------



## Incubator (May 11, 2006)

three 6-packs of gerber prefolds. When I thought I was getting three dozen real diapers....









For the kids: I was very surprised and impressed with our families this year. They tried really hard.
However... my grandmother bought DD a Disney-themed outfit and _insisted_ that I dress DD in it for pictures (unwashed!) And the outfit wasn't even pretty!
A book about a little bear who is going to a Dr. visit and needs to get a shot to "be healthy".
"Handy Manny" underwear
Bubble-gum flavored Training toothpaste, for a 2.5 yr old who has been using flouride-free unsweetened toothpaste his whole life.
Leap frog fridge phonics, which makes EXACTLY the same sounds as a different leap frog toy we received last year that I still haven't been able to get rid of.
"Safety spoons" for DD, when we don't spoon-feed.
A HUGE play tent. I mean, REALLY huge, like we could put our dining table in it and eat in there.

On the plus side, I also got a subscription to Mothering Magazine. (yay!)
and a Sugar peas fleece diaper cover. melissa and doug (I know..., but it's really good, considering the source.) floor puzzle, about a billion books. I'm actually impressed, the past two years I just wanted to throw everything in a dumpster the day after christmas, this yeah I like more of the gifts than not. All day long I heard "Well, we know how you don't like [insert undesirable toy trait here] so we had to look really hard for a gift, is this okay?" It was great! I felt like, for once, they just gave in and tried to make us happy instead of just buying things to irritate us. They're TRYING!


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Luckiestgirl* 
As an early Xmas gift, my 5-year-old got a PLASTIC SHEEP THAT POOPS OUT CHOCOLATE JELLY BELLIES. Lovely, huh?

My SIL said, "I figured all little boys like poop."

Ds was totally disgusted by it and had no interest in playing with it. My other SIL tried to coax him into eating the jelly bellies, but DS refused to believe they were candy.

I couldn't even donate something that bad.

Oh, my kids really, really want a reindeer that does that with chocolate raisins. But I've never been able to find one. A sheep would have worked though.









My kids have a weird sense of humor.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Britishmum* 
Oh, my kids really, really want a reindeer that does that with chocolate raisins. But I've never been able to find one. A sheep would have worked though.









My kids have a weird sense of humor.









Hawkins Bazaar in the UK do them, I think. Your prime source for low-quality plastic tat...

We have a 95% hit rate, apart from the stuff bought from the aforementioned shop, and my aunt, who bought my petite 8yo a pair of pyjamas in a size 9-10 AND my 3yo a mug decorated with gollys. I'm struggling to write the thankyou note for that one- any ideas?


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

We have an Easter chick that poops jelly beans . . . I got it for my mom years ago, and everyone loves it.







.

Lynn, I also had to knit a stuffed dog a sweater this year . . . it was for my partner's stuffed dog, though.









Our most annoying gift is the Double Track Racing Tower, which I suggested my mom buy and which the kids love and of course, it's not leaving the house. It's just exceptionally LOUD.

Really, though, the kids got great presents from everyone, so far. We still haven't seen my partner's parents, but they generally buy the things I suggest for the kids, so we should be fine there, too. So far, they've got lots of new Playmobil, Lincoln Logs, playsilks, a balance board (that is SO much fun), and tons of other really nice toys.


----------



## rabbitmum (Jan 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadebug* 
DS (4) got a giant, plastic Storm Trooper (Star Wars) head that makes commands in a super creepy voice when you press the buttons.

This one wins!


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

My daughter got that pooping Barbie dog last year, I think for Christmas.

This year she got mainly really good stuff. Nothing that uses batteries, even. Books, board games, puzzles, art supplies, science kits, etc. I was surprised. If not for the huge tub of moon sand, which my vacuum will love anyway, I'd have to give this Christmas 5 stars as far as presents go. My family is usually a bit passive-aggressive with gift giving, but not this time.


----------



## Bug-a-Boo's Mama (Jan 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aubergine68* 
Conversation between dh and well-meaning well-off gamer single guy friend:

"So, this year I want to get you a game. What console do you guys have?"

dh - "We don't have a console"

friend - "NO WAY! Why not?"

dh - [long explanation about having no time, kids being little, avoiding screen time, being a tv-free household with occasional family movie]

friend (incredulous)- "You need to get a game system? Which one do you want?"

dh -- Our tv is from 1993! We can't even play dvds on it! I don't think a game system would work for us.

SO friend gets us a Playstation 3 and a couple of games (don't know where he got it, so it is unreturnable.). And it doesn't work on our tv. And now dh and I are wondering if we should get a new tv so we can let the kids use it. Or donate it. Or sell it.

I feel like this gift is such a burden, but I really don't want to hurt the feelings of dh's friend by returning it either. He is a sweet guy who really thinks he did our family a special favor.

Dd10 is the only one of our family who really gets what a playstation is, and is lukewarm to the idea, so that is a plus. I'm sure our almost 5 yr old would be over the moon if we had a working playstation in our home....









You can watch DVD's on the Playstation 3. So even if you don't want any games in your house, it does serve a purpose. Of course with your not watching DVD's also, that doesn't really make it anymore useful for you guys. You could sell it on Craigslist or ebay-but I am thinking that the friend will ask about it and there might be more games in your future. It was a very generous gift since the game systems aren't inexpensive. If you had already planned on buying a new TV, I would, otherwise just wait a bit. Maybe a new TV is his next gift to you all.









ETA~
Walmart takes anything it sells back. You could return the games.


----------



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Collinsky* 
My 11 mo got a drum that plays musical beats. It's a drum. Why do they have to make it light up and play electronic rhythms?









We got that as a gift when DS was little. It is so fricking weird! And you can't really just drum on it without turning it on because it doesn't make much noise from just being a drum.







It lives in a box somewhere in the basement.


----------



## abeliamama (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Incubator* 
melissa and doug (I know..., but it's really good, considering the source.) floor puzzle

Just curious, why is this annoying? I love these for my 5 year old. I'm assuming you prefer wood? I haven't been able to find challenging wooden puzzles for older kids, except for an escher-like on that was $200.


----------



## lauratheexplorer (Jan 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Incubator* 
three 6-packs of gerber prefolds. When I thought I was getting three dozen real diapers....









If you can't return them, I'd use them for stuffing pocket dipes.. they work *great* for that.


----------



## bwylde (Feb 19, 2004)

Ugh, the city of Barbie mom got DD ("But it was all so cheap"







: ). It's a bunch of Barbie houses/castles with hundreds of little pieces and it's taking up my whole kitchen!! I seriously don't know where I'm going to put it living in a little apartment and all. The thing is it is made for the smaller Barbies and it basically useless since the kids have no dolls the right size. I can't even exchange them as mom tossed all the packaging at her house and tons of the pieces are missing already.


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

Not the worst by far, but since I had a baby tihs year and of course everyone wants to get something for the baby... SO MUCH BABY POWDER! Gallons, literally, of baby powder! I don't even know anyone who uses baby powder any more, lol! I don't mind though, it was well intentioned, I'm sure I'll find a use for it...


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

A Star Wars helmet that "talks."


----------



## KK'sMommy (Apr 13, 2008)

This thread reminds me why I LOVE craigslist!


----------



## katie&micah (May 16, 2005)

My 17 month old got a giant purple Hannah Montana bean bag chair and one of those NASTY Baby Alive dolls. Blech. They of course insisted on us opening the doll or it would have gone STRAIGHT back to the store.


----------



## lotusdebi (Aug 29, 2002)

The most annoying? The three remote-controlled vehicles DS1 got that all run on the same frequency. He LOVES them. DS2 is scared of them. And DS1 keeps running them into everyone and everything. I'm the one who mentioned to everyone that DS1 really wanted a remote-controlled vehicle. At least he's having fun. We're going to have to create some special rules for those things, though!

Second place: A robot dog I picked up at a consignment shop for DS2. He's enjoying it, but the darn thing has the most annoying bark. The things I buy to make my kids happy...


----------



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

My MIL seems to have a thing for age inappropriate gifts. She got my three month old toddler sized mittens, an easy grip crayon set for 18+ months, an electronic drum for ages 3 and up, and a highchair. Mittens aren't a half bad idea since my family lives in a colder climate and we're going to be visiting them except they won't fit him till next year. He still won't be playing with either of the toys next Christmas (they both have remains of clearance tags on them so I'm guessing she bought them because they were cheap).







The highchair was actually my hubby's idea and will be useful before next Christmas but it's annoying to need to store it for the next 3-ish months in our place with very little storage space.


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

This isn't annoying really, but I thought it was funny. My mom's gf got my then 2 mo DS (who was just shy of 12 lbs) an 18 mo outfit with a note that said "I hope it fits!" lol, he'd 4 months now and is still just barely transitioning to 3-6 mo clothes!


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allisonrose* 
My MIL seems to have a thing for age inappropriate gifts. She got my three month old toddler sized mittens, an easy grip crayon set for 18+ months, an electronic drum for ages 3 and up, and a highchair. Mittens aren't a half bad idea since my family lives in a colder climate and we're going to be visiting them except they won't fit him till next year. .

My dc love playing with mittens, socks and stocking hats. Maybe she got them a toy and just didn't know it.









My grandparents asked what dc wanted around thanksgiving. I said wooden puzzles - they love them and I love that they are a silent toy (unless you count banging them together which doesn't bother me one bit). They said, "how about leapster this or that"? I went into my bit about not wanting gaming systems. . . I think I had it confused with leapfrog systems. ANyway, we got two leapster things - a table that lights up and makes "musical" sounds and an alphabet spinning toy. I have a hard time explaining to people that I feel that they will better learn the alphabet by me singing it to them and reading about it and that I would rather have real musical instruments as opposed to fake ones. But I try to be grateful as no one is forced to get anything for them and the thought is sweet.

But - my dad made them some awesome wooden toys. Two noisemakers each (don't mind that racket at all as it isn't a computerized sound) and a drum. love it! He also made them a few birdfeeders to go outside our living room picture window door, I think that is cool too.


----------



## La Rune (Sep 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mytwogirls* 
Apparently I am stinky too because mine is scented. Mine is not even a name brand! Mine is a Dollar Store brand scented as I quote "Fresh Winter Air" So yeah, I am stinky and hairy....very attractive!









Mine smells very ... chemical-y. When I opened it my mom said "Um, you could use it on your sofa." (My sister wasn't here for presents this year.) But I don't think I will. It just smells weird.

I got her a nice (or at least I thought it was!) necklace for her birthday last month. Maybe she's telling me I have stinky taste in jewelry. I thought an 18yo would like it though.









You'd think a teenage girl would be less likely to give an "uncool" gift, especially since she has a job and spending money! (Not that I wanted something expensive, just that it wasn't like all she could afford was a lint roller.)


----------



## La Rune (Sep 19, 2008)

Since the lint roller was more "disappointing" I do know which gift was most annoying.

A "Go Baby Go" spinning and bouncing zebra with "rewarding music and lights" handlebars. Already taken out of the box and set up, so impossible to regift or store until it's more age-appropriate. Note to ILs: your granddaughter is not 36 months. 7 months, not 36. Thanks.

What really irks me is that it's already put together. I know a little girl who

a. is the right age for it
b. lives in a much bigger house than us
c. has a mom who doesn't mind plastic and electronics
d. loves to play on the similar things at the park and
e. just moved to an area without a park

But I can't send it to her because DD's grandparents threw the box away.


----------



## CarricksMom (Feb 15, 2007)

A Thomas the Train and friends plastic track with a zillion track pieces for ages 3 and up - my son is 2! It took me half an hour just to get all the pieces untied from the box and I finally decided it was ridiculous to continue so ds just played with it half put together with Thomas flying off the unfinished track like a ski jump and ds pushing the music button. We put it in the attic after he went to bed on the 23rd and he hasn't mentioned it yet! My dh built a playstand for him and we didn't want the noisy train to be distracting from that.

2nd most annoying gift is a winter coat from grandma. DS has 7 coats now and that was the last thing he needed! The tag is still on it, but I don't recognize the brand. Couldn't she have at least asked if he needed it? Hopefully I can find where she got it and exchange for a bigger size for next year!


----------



## Belia (Dec 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *butterfly_mommy* 
I kept making the doll cry, my dad stopped the car grabbed my doll took the back off and threw the batteries out the widow, the doll never cried again









Am I a horrible mama because I am HOWLING with laughter at that image?!?!? OMG!!!







At least he didn't throw the entire doll out the window!!!! That is HILARIOUS.

I hope you weren't too traumatized as a 3-year-old, though.


----------



## Belia (Dec 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadebug* 
DS (4) got a giant, plastic Storm Trooper (Star Wars) head that makes commands in a super creepy voice when you press the buttons. Aside from being plastic and battery operated, it is not appropriate for his age, super big, and, after you press the buttons a few times, I don't get how a kid would really play with it.

My 7 yo nephew got that as well, and he LOVES IT!! So do his dad and his uncle (my DH)







: My nephew talks in the creepy voice about droids or something and than falls around the house dramatically. I thought it was pretty cool.









And just think- next year's Halloween costume is mostly done already! Just wrap a white sheet around your DS, throw on the helmet, and presto!


----------



## Belia (Dec 22, 2007)

This isn't a bad gift, but my ILs didn't get my son anything for Christmas. Not one thing.

He is our first child (after 10 years of marriage!) and only their 3rd grandchild altogether. They sent a huge copy paper box in the mail filled with 3 presents- 2 for DH (slippers and a shirt) and 1 for me (a Target giftcard). There was so much extra room that they had to stuff newspaper all around. And nothing for their grandson.

He's only 4 months, so it's not like he knows any better. And we certainly aren't owed any gifts, but still..... it was just so odd.

Maybe I'm supposed to use my giftcard to buy DS something????


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Ok a late entry. A Fisher Price Little People toy for a 6-1/2 year old. Maybe she'll play with it even though she's a bit old for it? People who don't have kids are sometimes a bit out of touch as far as what kids play with at different ages.


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Belia* 
This isn't a bad gift, but my ILs didn't get my son anything for Christmas. Not one thing.

He is our first child (after 10 years of marriage!) and only their 3rd grandchild altogether. They sent a huge copy paper box in the mail filled with 3 presents- 2 for DH (slippers and a shirt) and 1 for me (a Target giftcard). There was so much extra room that they had to stuff newspaper all around. And nothing for their grandson.

He's only 4 months, so it's not like he knows any better. And we certainly aren't owed any gifts, but still..... it was just so odd.

Maybe I'm supposed to use my giftcard to buy DS something????









Oh, Mama! That makes me so sad! I'm sorry. It's very disrespectful of them not to recognize an important member of the family.
HUGS!
~maddymama


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NewMama2007* 
OK, let me give you the list.
And then screams at him in toddler.

I spit out my tea on that one - so funny and true about toddlers, he he he!


----------



## NewMama2007 (Mar 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pammysue* 
We got that Pooh spinning toy too. It is still in the box going back to Walmart as soon as the returns craziness dies down.

I am







at your DD screaming at Elmo. Too funny!

I would have taken it back, but as everything was opened, it came out of the box. GoodWill, baby!

And DD's last rant at Elmo, and I quote, "abbba gabba NO! POOP! DADADADA!". Then she threw him on the floor and stormed away.


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

Electric scooters for my 7 and 11 year olds.


----------



## ancoda (Oct 17, 2005)

My mother sent both of two bigger boys 4 each really annoying dollar store movies. So had she just combined the money she could have gotten one less annoying $8 movie from k-mart, Target or somewhere like that.


----------



## AndrewsMother (Jul 30, 2007)

We were lucky, my Ds did not receive any bad presents.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Does anyone know what's in Moon Sand? I'd probably feel a lot better about it if I knew what the heck it is. Other than that, yeah it vacuums up well.


----------



## bremen (Feb 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
Does anyone know what's in Moon Sand? I'd probably feel a lot better about it if I knew what the heck it is. Other than that, yeah it vacuums up well.

homemade recipes include mostly cornstarch and sand. not sure exactly what's in the commercial stuff, but it is probably similar


----------



## boigrrrlwonder (Jan 18, 2007)

I spoke too soon. A gift card to Burger King. We're currently vegan (rethinking that, but the gifter didn't know that and we'd never eat animal products from Burger King anyway).


----------



## jakesmama (May 9, 2005)

I don't have any one specific toy but all of our stuff from dp side of the family was junk. Plastic doll strollers, plastic walk and bark puppy, baby's first christmas throw blanket (and it's NOT her first christmas...) you get the picture.

All of it (hopefully) will go back to the mart it came from or become donation material. If I can return it then I will be buying dd a wooden stroller for the Waldorf doll I'm still in the process of making. I made her a doll quilt and a sling that she loves already...the doll didn't get finished in time due to our weather conditions.

Funny thing is, I sent gma links to websites (she likes to buy online) and everything she asked for and we still end up with plastic cr*p. What gives?
I'm hoping to be extremely proactive this year and make it super-obvious that theis kind of stuff is not accepted in our house. I least I know she was trying...dd would love a stroller...but maybe one that will last a bit longer than two weeks!

Oh! and ds got BrainAge for his DS which looks like it could actual be a cool gift and that came from gma I think.

The best (sarcastic here) 'gift' was getting to watch dn (13 mos) get smacked in the face repeatedly by his parents for hitting them. I'm still so upset over this that I just cannot shake it. DP spoke up and tried to tell his brother that this was totally inappropriate but they'd have none of it. I'm so sad for the little sweetie.


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&A* 
A Star Wars helmet that "talks."

I want one!!


----------



## Lisa85 (May 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jakesmama* 
I don't have any one specific toy but all of our stuff from dp side of the family was junk. Plastic doll strollers, plastic walk and bark puppy, baby's first christmas throw blanket (and it's NOT her first christmas...) you get the picture.

All of it (hopefully) will go back to the mart it came from or become donation material. If I can return it then I will be buying dd a wooden stroller for the Waldorf doll I'm still in the process of making. I made her a doll quilt and a sling that she loves already...the doll didn't get finished in time due to our weather conditions.

Funny thing is, I sent gma links to websites (she likes to buy online) and everything she asked for and we still end up with plastic cr*p. What gives?
I'm hoping to be extremely proactive this year and make it super-obvious that theis kind of stuff is not accepted in our house. I least I know she was trying...dd would love a stroller...but maybe one that will last a bit longer than two weeks!

Oh! and ds got BrainAge for his DS which looks like it could actual be a cool gift and that came from gma I think.

The best (sarcastic here) 'gift' was getting to watch dn (13 mos) get smacked in the face repeatedly by his parents for hitting them. I'm still so upset over this that I just cannot shake it. DP spoke up and tried to tell his brother that this was totally inappropriate but they'd have none of it. I'm so sad for the little sweetie.

We have a plastic stroller (two actually, to reduce fights) and they haven't broken yet. One is a few weeks old and the other is about 18 months old. There's no way we could have afforded a wooden stroller, let alone two.


----------



## Swan3 (Aug 5, 2008)

Argh. An Avon zippered Snowman "goody bag"....totally random. A gift card for a women's clothing store (which I specifically said I didn't want because I'm pregnant and can't shop there for who knows how long), and socks for my husband who has repeatedly asked that no one buy him any clothes - especially not socks.


----------



## jakesmama (May 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lisa85* 
We have a plastic stroller (two actually, to reduce fights) and they haven't broken yet. One is a few weeks old and the other is about 18 months old. There's no way we could have afforded a wooden stroller, let alone two.

I hear you! Returning all of the rickety toys (it is a really fragile stroller) would probably equal one wooden stroller and maybe a few bucks leftover for some watercolor paper for ds. I always talk about quality v. quantity with mil but she still feels like she needs to give 'more' gifts. This is fine (like I don't knock her for it) but we do have our preferences and we try to do as much as we can to live by them. We still have a good amount of plastic toys simply because they are loved. I've asked gift-givers to please pick one thing that the dc have really been interested in and to know that this one gift will be very cherished by them!


----------



## Sierra (Nov 19, 2001)

Many of these gifts on here definitely sound odd and annoying. And I think the lint roller story that seems to be a multiple-person story is hilarious.

But some of these, while they aren't something *you* personally would have wanted, could still help out a family in need here at MDC. Some in particular that caught my eye:

_*The first was the kid who received the coat and has seven already!*_ I couldn't find that post when I went back and looked, but there are lots of kidos here in our online community who need coats desperately! Please, please mama, consider passing on this blessing, and maybe a couple more of the seven if you can!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swan3* 
A gift card for a women's clothing store (which I specifically said I didn't want because I'm pregnant and can't shop there for who knows how long)

There are some moms here who haven't been able to purchase clothing for themselves for years and years and years. There are moms here who avoid going out of their house because they no longer have clothes that fit. There are moms who don't own a pair of shoes that aren't worn with holes. You could really make an MDC mama's day with this card!

Quote:

and socks for my husband who has repeatedly asked that no one buy him any clothes - especially not socks.
There are families in need here with fathers who may not receive new socks very often at all. I am sure one of our families in need would appreciate this gift if you were willing to pass it on.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jakesmama* 
Plastic doll strollers

Many families in need here at MDC are still plastic-free, but some are not. There may be a child in need who would really, really appreciate a doll stroller!
If you can't return it, and it is not poor quality, I'd highly encourage you to consider passing it on to one "of our own" here at MDC.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeca* 
Electric scooters for my 7 and 11 year olds.

Again, many families in need here at MDC may prefer man-powered scooters, but there may be some who would love electric scooters for their kidos! If your kids would be willing to pass these on to a child in need, perhaps you could be relieved of the annoyance!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
Oh wait! Something else! I was out with my sister a few weeks ago, and she was looking at coffee makers, and asked me which one I liked, and I said I don't drink coffee anymore and I have two coffee makers I'm not using, so I wouldn't buy any of them. Guess what she got me for Christmas? I don't know what to make of that.

Our coffee maker broke a few years ago, but my dw is still a coffee drinker. She makes coffee by steeping coffee grounds in hot water for a while, and then straining this using a cloth. I am certain a mama in need would love a coffee maker you couldn't use.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BohoMama* 
For Amadea's "worst" present I'd have to nominate Baby Doll #8. She isn't even 3 years old! (Her birthday is actually tomorrow) and on every occasion people keep throwing baby dolls at her.

If any of them seem somewhat reasonable-- nothing too out of line with "Mothering" values-- perhaps a family in need might be able to use one of the dolls.

Quote:

Andrej's worst present was a very complex Lego set. It came in a series of little numbered bags and - although I really do not want to be wading through Lego for the next several years and with a baby coming I'm nervous that this junk will still be littering our little log cabin when she is old enough to find it - I did open 2 bags with him and tried to build the vehicles. (Vehicles! Why is it always fossil-fuel powered vehicles for boys?) However, the parts included in the bags did not match the parts listed under those numbers in the instructions and I quickly gave up.
Can these be used simply as lego building sets, without trying to make the vehicles as described or are they too specific to the vehicles? If they aren't specific to the vehicles, but you are worried about the baby, I am sure that there might be a lego-loving kid on the MDC families in need list who would appreciate having some more legos. Perhaps you could send them without the bags and instructions so no one has to suffer the frustration with the mismatch of numbers.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bwylde* 
(one of the three video camera they got are miraculously unopened







: ).

Three video cameras?! For kids?! Seriously?! Wow! Do they all seem of decent quality? Do you think they'd consider giving one to a child in need?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katie&micah* 
My 17 month old got a giant purple Hannah Montana bean bag chair

Again, this is one of those things that a certain older child who likes Hannah Montana might really get a lot of joy from. It wouldn't be something you could give to just anyone, but I bet there are some Hannah Montana fans among the families in need.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
Ok a late entry. A Fisher Price Little People toy for a 6-1/2 year old. Maybe she'll play with it even though she's a bit old for it? People who don't have kids are sometimes a bit out of touch as far as what kids play with at different ages.

That would definitely be a good thing to pass on to a younger kid in need.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Okay I have a new entry for this. DH got a dartboard from his parents today. First off we have no where in our house for a dartboard, second of all we have a toddler and third off we have a baby who is due in 3 months. We're still not quite sure how they could have possibly thought a dartboard was a good gift idea.

Perhaps there is some parent on the families in need list that would love this for themselves. Maybe they have a garage or shed or basement or something where they could play without it being a hazard to their children.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cicatrix* 
Oddest present? About 200 grams of genuine Egyptian saffrom threads - lovely stuff but I don't cook that much with saffron! And I don't do any cooking now...so it's nice, but a little bewildering.

Hmmm...not really sure about this, but (maybe combined with a couple other spices??), perhaps a mom who loves to cook would really appreciate just a small amount of this treasure???

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aubergine68* 
SO friend gets us a Playstation 3 and a couple of games (don't know where he got it, so it is unreturnable.). And it doesn't work on our tv. And now dh and I are wondering if we should get a new tv so we can let the kids use it. Or donate it. Or sell it.

I second the poster who suggested you consider donating to a family in need here at MDC. There are a few that have kids who are allowed video games.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rabbitmum* 
2: a noisy, batteri-driven car that my brother-in-law bought and my sister warned me about so we could put it away unopened.









What are you talking about? Is it a remote control car? A ride-on car? How noisey is it, exactly? I mean, does it make sounds, or does it just have the whir of electronic toys as it drives? Is it quality or do you fear it will break right away. I ask because depending on your answers, there may be a family in need that would really appreciate this. I know there is at least one kid who had a remote control car on his list.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crl* 
I'll have to read everyone else's answers. My ILs have sent us a bunch of Harry and David stuff. The bad part is that DS is allergic to milk. So the only thing he's been able to eat is pears.

That means I opened cookies, chocolate, cheesecake, etc in front of him that he cannot have. I think this is weird and kind of mean, actually. (The boxes were delivered while he was in the house and said on the outside to open them right away so I did--if I had known it was all going to be stuff he couldn't have I would have left it until he was in bed.)

Oh, I wouldn't recommend you try to ship those to someone in need, but I just want to say something similar happened when I was a kid. I am a type I diabetic. When I was a kid, the insulins were not as all as good as they are now. Candy was really supposed to be eaten with incredible moderation. So my (physician of all things aunt) sent us each a huge box of chocolates for the holidays one year, and my mother found it so super offensive. She didn't want them in the house and didn't even let my siblings open theirs. I remember she made us all go drop them off at the homeless shelter the day after they arrived.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NYCVeg* 
We're moving from a house to an apartment in a few months, and we're really trying to cut back on stuff, especially items that take up a lot of space (which I told her). I also think dd is still a little too young (which I told her). And, dh and I had planned on getting her a dollhouse ourselves, sometime in the future, as a special birthday present.

Guess what my mom got dd?







:

If you are considering not keeping it, definitely check out whether there might be an MDC family in need that would appreciate it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyMarie* 
From estranged MIL/FIL: a *TEN FOOT LONG "up and down roller coaster"* that DS would ride on. I haven't opened it yet but this thing looks huge. Where the heck am I going to put it? Isn't this something you should ask about first?

It sounds like a blast, but I totally get what you are saying about the space factor. If you aren't willing to store it until the spring when you can put it up outdoors, perhaps you could pass it on to one of our families in need here? Seems like this is one toy with great user reviews from those in our very midst!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CookieMonsterMommy* 
Video games. Tons. And. Tons. Of video games.

There are definitely at least a few kids who would be allowed and would appreciate to have some video games here among our families in need. If you can't exchange/return them, this might solve your dilemma.

I didn't receive any annoying presents myself (although at church someone randomly handed me some Blues Clues bubble bath for the kids, but after numerous tries we haven't been able to get the bubbles to work), but to those of you who did, in this strange time of year when a gift can come to feel like a burden, perhaps there is a way for you to pass on some abundance.

Even though Christmas has passed and Hanukkah is almost over, these families may be able to supplement a very light holiday or to save up these gifts for upcoming birthdays, etc. If you're a family in need whose kid is going to have a birthday in just a couple of months, a gift like this might be a saving grace for you. Plus, the items for parents like clothing store gift certificates and coffee makers would be just a wonderful surprise for some families!

There are a few ways to pass on your unwanted abundance. You can search the needs lists (if you can't find someone on the needs list who is in need of your exact type of item, you could always check on folks on the "needs met" lists as they may not have received the item you are looking to send off despite having other needs met): Meet Some Families in Need Right Here in Our Own Online Community

Or you can post to the "Big Holiday Helper Thread" about your item and see if anyone who has spent a lot of time searching the needs lists, or one of the organizers, knows of a family who might be in need of your item: The Last Page of the Big Holiday Helper Thread

Finally, you can post an offer directly to families in need under "Gently Used Items" by going here: The Gently Used Items Offers Thread


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

DS got a Baby's first Christmas ornament... with a baby bottle/pacifier motif. Fantastic.

From the same great grandma he got an adorable outfit including bomber jacket that's the right size and everything but it is COVERED with Snoopy images. We are really trying to stay away from characters on toys and clothing. We luckily have the receipt. I just remind myself how very lucky Søren is to have so many living Great Grandparents.


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

Sierra, it's not so much that it's annoying. Although yes I think it is. I live in CO, its' winter time and you give my kids electric scooters. It's friggen cold outside and icy. Its' like a bad accident waiting to happen. That said my kids love them and I hold my breath every time they are on them. Not to mention the constant supervision that has to go with something like that. So drop everything so I can go supervise while the kids ride their scooters, that's annoying.


----------



## kellykins (Oct 13, 2004)

Not going to mention the gits that were gotten for me that were not 100% appropriate at the moment.....























My ultimate distain for one of the gifts my FIL got my dd.. cannot be understated (wow that was alot of big girl words, haha)

Dora the Explorer Sit n Spin.

It sings.
Loudly.
It laughs.
creepily.
But mostly?
It has a button on it that when pushed, plays the Dora theme song (I guess?) really loudly.
Oh, that button? yea, it annoys me bec. lovely dd loves to push-n-run, haha, she will push that button and then take off!!

even better?
Last year, my brother searched long and hard to find a sit n spin that didn't sing-- and found one... so- she HAS ONE ALREADY.

Cake taker?
She only knows who Dora is because the neighbors behind us's daugter has a Dora bike.

GAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!

(OK, so I'm at that lovely super emotional stage of pregnancy... can you tell? hahah!)


----------



## MamaDona (Apr 13, 2008)

I suggested (and the rest of the family happily accepted) a one-gift-per-person rule, thinking that this would eliminate the mountains of junk we usually get. I even gave my MIL Nova Naturals and Magic Cabin catalogs for our DS and baby DD.

Of course, we were the ONLY ONES that showed up like chumps with one present per person, and we were showered with the usual load of impulse buys.

The highlights:

giant, purple, acrylic yarn lounge socks for me (I knit, and acrylic makes me







)
a super-loud remote control car with flashing lights for DS. The antenna on the remote already broke







into an ultra sharp point.


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

DH and I are very pleased! DD received a good assortment of quality toys. Apparently, our family has been paying attention...







.

*an antique doll Moses basket
*a set of Mega blocks
*4 books










But, DH received a coin sorting machine with a bag of coin wrappers!


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

(just think annoying, useless, waste of money) plastic eletric guitar with attached headset that u sing in to and let out a loud feed back streaching sound. very loud annoying sounds and songs. was taken out of the box by giver even tho i kept saying hell no that thing will never go to my house, said it will end up back in their car to go back home with them (they live far) my brother wanted to get my kids a toy to annoy me. all the kids played with it mine(2 and 6) 3 nephews 12,17,19 and it started to get on my nerves my daughter had it i called her in to the play room at gramas and it went in the toyboy and forgotten about







:


----------



## gabeycakesmama (Dec 5, 2008)

My mother this year bought me a pair of pajamas. Covered in cows. Because I am breastfeeding. Like a cow. Gee, thanks.

To make it worse, I haven't worn pajamas to bed in about 15 years and she is fully aware of this fact.


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
My parents got my two littlest kiddos not one but TWO Elmo Live animatronic toys. They talk so freaking much. They were cute for like 2 minutes and now I'm like "AHHHHH make it stop!!!!!!!!"

My Dd got something like that when she was little toddler and it scred her to death.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jessy1019* 
We have an Easter chick that poops jelly beans . . . I got it for my mom years ago, and everyone loves it.







.

Lynn, I also had to knit a stuffed dog a sweater this year . . . it was for my partner's stuffed dog, though.









Our most annoying gift is the Double Track Racing Tower, which I suggested my mom buy and which the kids love and of course, it's not leaving the house. It's just exceptionally LOUD.

Really, though, the kids got great presents from everyone, so far. We still haven't seen my partner's parents, but they generally buy the things I suggest for the kids, so we should be fine there, too. So far, they've got lots of new Playmobil, Lincoln Logs, playsilks, a balance board (that is SO much fun), and tons of other really nice toys.

Jessy we have similar car racer but it doesn't make any noise. Just some wooden cars that go whoosh whoosh back and forth. DS gt it for his birthday and he loved it and I still love it!
My MIL asked for some recommendations (Which she NEVER does) and I asked for balance board for the kids. We didn't get it! why ask if you're not interested in the answer? (..and believe me they spend ton on Christmas so it's not like it was too pricey.
Annoying was a "Little Bear DVD" simply b/c MIL is constantly trying to get my kids to watch TV. why? I don't know. It's going back and we're going to get WALL E instead.


----------



## Freefromitall (Sep 15, 2008)

dd got a lot of things, but nothing I found super annoying or offensive. Except maybe the break-your-neck dress up shoes from the local dollar store. The main objection being we have wood floors, so those suckers slip and slide all over the place.
We solved that by deciding they were shoes for at grandma's house, b/c grandma has carpet








But we're not against batteries, princesses or plastic, either. I suppose if we were, we'd have more to complain about


----------



## Swan3 (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sierra* 

Finally, you can post an offer directly to families in need under "Gently Used Items" by going here: The Gently Used Items Offers Thread

Thanks for the suggestion, I've actually already earmarked these for the Women in Need two blocks from my house.


----------



## SquishyKitty (Jun 10, 2005)

DS got a lot of leapfrog and computer-type things when he was younger, but I didn't mind because I spend a lot of time on the computer, so he liked to mimic me.

Nothing annoying so far this year. DS loves legos, and got a metric ton of them.


----------



## mama2toomany (Oct 17, 2005)

LOL we have that same magnet toy and a couple others, they do just speak on there own, and the dog likes to press the bottons with his nose and paws.. he growls at them lol. I love it.


----------



## Nettie (May 26, 2005)

The Fisher Price Amazing Animals Sing and Go Choo Choo.


----------



## Glitterbeam (Jul 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boigrrrlwonder* 
I spoke too soon. A gift card to Burger King. We're currently vegan (rethinking that, but the gifter didn't know that and we'd never eat animal products from Burger King anyway).

Burger King has a Morning Star Farms veggie burger. I think you should just assume they were actually really thoughtful and just don't know the difference between vegan and vegetarian.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nettie* 
The Fisher Price Amazing Animals Sing and Go Choo Choo.









DS loves this toy, in fact he has two of them, one at my in-laws and one at my parents. That being said, I am really glad we don't have it in our house, it is a perfect toy for at the Grandparents.


----------



## momfosampson (Jul 2, 2005)

DS received a play laptop computer.







: It mostly makes noise and has these cheezy games on it. I told my parents not go purchase anything too loud and since we have no TV in the house, I'd _really_ not like to have him in front of an electronic screen.

Wugh.







What were they thinking?


----------



## tjjazzy (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lauratheexplorer* 
If you can't return them, I'd use them for stuffing pocket dipes.. they work *great* for that.









:


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 17, 2006)

A Duet Stage Microphone for my almost 3 year old son. I cannot figure out why in the world MIL got him this. She got him a really nice teepee so this microphone thing just baffles me.
I have a wishlist for my DS which has things that HE has specifically said he wanted, but some people refuse to use it. And that's fine, I guess, but I don't really understand why they won't use it.


----------



## ginadc (Jun 13, 2006)

A Barbie. For my not quite three-year-old daughter.

I shouldn't have been surprised...this gift came from my MIL's weird neighbor, who seems to think our kids are her own grandchildren, and buys them way too many gifts for way too many occasions that are quite often utterly bizarre or off the mark. She has boundary issues, but I digress.

Anyway, I don't have a humongous problem with Barbie per se (unlike Bratz); I grew up with a million Barbies and still became a feminist activist, so I don't figure on keeping DD from Barbie forever if she wants 'em. But why in the world would anyone think a three-year-old should have one?


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

My dp's parents are fairly generous. Every year they get one great outift (pants, shirt, sweater, socks type thing) and one horrific toy. For dd it's usually a huge, stinky doll set. In this family there are BOY toys and GIRL toys. This year dd got a Fisher Price Little People Vomit Pink Princess Vagina Castle. I think what really pisses me off is that it's already gotten more attention than the Plan Chalet Dollhouse we got her. DS got the Little People Drew and His Testosterone Fueled Rescue Chopper. Thankfully he seems to have forgotten about it and it's still in the trunk of the car. We may just "disappear" it.

DD also got a set of LeapFrog dvds with zero pedagological value whatsoever. Decontextualized phonetic repetition with boring animation.

My mom sends a check. And I love her for it.


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

Oh I forgot one. A rock tumbler for my 7 year old DD. Great gift in theory as she loves to collect and find rocks and fossils but it's so freaking LOUD! Your suppose to leave it on 24-7 for 1-4 days for it to polish the rocks. We can barely hear each other during the day so no way that think can stay on at night. So instead of taking 2 days to see a rock she has to wait like four since I have to turn it off anytime I need to think.


----------



## abeliamama (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeca* 
Oh I forgot one. A rock tumbler for my 7 year old DD. Great gift in theory as she loves to collect and find rocks and fossils but it's so freaking LOUD! Your suppose to leave it on 24-7 for 1-4 days for it to polish the rocks. We can barely hear each other during the day so no way that think can stay on at night. So instead of taking 2 days to see a rock she has to wait like four since I have to turn it off anytime I need to think.









Do you have a garage? that's where ours is running.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vancouver Mommy* 
This year dd got a Fisher Price Little People Vomit Pink Princess Vagina Castle.











This just got a HUGE laugh in the room because everyone asked what made me snort so loudly.

I would HATE that. I'm sure your daughter will come to love her Plan chalet.

Our worst present is easy: 100% polyester flame-retardant pajamas that are way too big for DD and we use wool covers at night anyway. At least they are an easy return I think. GMIL always gives DD clothes we never ever put on her once... everything else has been passed along for pennies at garage sales. But DD said "cuuuuute" when she opened the present, and so GMIL is happy as a clam, and never has to know


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abeliamama* 
Do you have a garage? that's where ours is running.

No garage here just a carport. We are moving soon so hopefully I will have peace.


----------



## BohoMama (Jun 26, 2003)

This post is a reply to Sierra. Surely there are families out there who could enjoy all these unwanted gifts, but is it reasonable to airlift them all over the globe? Or even coast-to-coast? Mothering, as I know it, promotes thinking locally and saving fossil fuel resources. Some of these toys are either heavy or voluminous. Many are burdened by excess packaging - like our Baby Doll # 8. But don't you think they lose perceived value to recipients if they are unburdened of it? I would suppose that needy kids like to think they are getting "new" toys.... Another thing (specific to us but probably not to too many other posters) is that all our packaging and instructions are in Czech!

We will be finding ways to unload our excess blessings locally. However, I would be willing to send the "satanic" scarf to any deserving satanist tot who lives in a warmish climate, as it is very flimsy and would easily slip into a mailing envelope. (Just kidding, it will be given to the homeless in Prague, who will hopefully be glad for another layer and not notice the design.)


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

Many of the needy families are right in our backyards. I always ask for an east coast family..and very often get NJ or NY. So not too much all over the globe.
I can see your point b/c you are VERY far away but I am sure the "Charity begins at home" sentiment can help a family nearby for many of us on here.
I am sure Sierra was trying to give a gentle last minute nudge for the HH before it closes down. A little food for thought so to speak.
Many of the moms on there did not care if the toys were new or used b/c a used toy is still better than nothing under your tree for your kids.
Especially "used toys" that really weren't much used in the 1st place.


----------



## Sierra (Nov 19, 2001)

**


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)




----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

Not to sound harsh,although it may, but I think you are being overly sensitive saying you think people resent your suggestion. I don't think that's the case. your suggestion was a valid point and I'm sure many here, myself included, took it as so. Some of us though knew that it wasn't always reasonable. While I may hate my kids scooters they love them and taking a very expensive thing that they love from their grandma and send it away because I find it annoying just wouldn't work. My mother would not appreciate it and neither would my kids.
I think it's wonderful for you to share your story but not necessary. No one here questions where you heart is at. It's very obviously in the right place.


----------



## Sierra (Nov 19, 2001)

My response was regarding particular items that jumped out at me as examples of the types of things people might consider Holiday Helper worthy, in case folks were pondering what to do with them. There are any number of reasons someone wouldn't donate a particular item to Holiday Helper, so nobody owes me an explanation. The post wasn't meant to be directed at particular items as much as to provide examples as food for thought...that may not have been clear, but that was the intention. Since we're talking about annoying gifts-- a few of which may indeed be unwanted by some folks while others would treasure them-- it seems resonable to mention that there are families in need from MDC all over the U.S. and Canada. There is quite possibly someone not too far from each of us.

Take it or leave it. Just throwing it in for consideration.


----------



## Sierra (Nov 19, 2001)

As for the rock polisher, we got one of those as a gift once when I was a kid. It was used once and once only. I don't think a garage would have even been able to muffle the noise.


----------



## splath (May 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sierra* 
As for the rock polisher, we got one of those as a gift once when I was a kid. It was used once and once only. I don't think a garage would have even been able to muffle the noise.

We did, too. We ran it in the basement ONCE. Super loud and not any fun either.


----------



## KBinSATX (Jan 17, 2006)

The Home Depot Talking Toolbox from SIL for DS. It has an electric drill that makes drill noises (his favorite). The box itself speaks too - the button says: Come to the Home Depot where you'll find lots of tool for all your projects.
It already had batteries in it or else I would have never put any in it and he would have never known...


----------



## mommyto3girls (May 3, 2005)

Our Holiday was great! We celebrate Solstice here, but we also do Christmas with extended family. My parents and dh's mom sent money and asked us to do the buying







So we spent $300 at Fatbraintoys.com on building toys, family games, magnetic playsets for travel in the car, etc. One of my aunts got them cool rain boots, anoter bought them a fairy book and little airy bags with tiny vials of fairy dust.

Sad to say the annoying toy award goes to me!
almost all of our kids presents were shared gifts (playroom toys belong to the family) each child got one special individual gift that they do not have to share unless they want to. Sage has been asking for Bye-bye choochoo baby for months, it is annoying giggling, talking, "I see you" and ugly to boot! but it is the only thing she wanted so I bought it (despite my "no battery" guideline) Turns out she wanted it because the cradle thing turns into a backpack and she wanted to wear her baby on her back! The girls have lots of slings for their babies. Here all she wanted was a back carrier and now we are stuck with the annoying doll, a plastic backpack, and I could have gotten her a cute kid sized mei tei carrier!


----------



## emski4379 (Aug 23, 2006)

The kids mostly got great gifts, but there are a few that annoy me.

DD got like 6 baby dolls. She is 3 months old. What is she going to do with all these baby dolls?

DS got a DVD Frogger game for kids 4+. He just turned 3, we don't want him playing video games, and this is definitely for more than one person. So what exactly is he supposed to do with it? I didn't even let him see it.

He also got the battery operated truck that makes loud annoying noises and sings "Wild Thing." It's now hiding on top of the armoire until I can get rid of it.

Although MIL gifts take the cake. She sent a box filled with clothes for the kids, 2 kids bibles, and a bible coloring book. Not bad, huh? Except that the clothes REAKED of cigarette smoke. I have them in the laundry closet right now, and if you open the doors, the smell almost knocks you out. As for the bibles and coloring book, I have no problem with this, but find it very funny (as in ha-ha, not weird) that she sent them, since she used to make fun of her sister for sending toys like that. She has suddenly become very religious in the last year, so we just find it amusing.

Everything else the kids got was pretty awesome. FIL (love him!) abstained from buying his usually annoying plastic toys and instead sent gift cards for us to buy toys. They also got lots of books, puzzles, DS got Thomas train stuff, 2 little people sets (pirate ship and farm), a Pirate Puppet Theater, an art easel, and a wooden tool bench. Overall the gifts this Christmas are MUCH better than the last few years.

ETA that the clothes that MIL sent are almost all the wrong size. Size 9 month fleece PJs for DD (she's wearing 3-6 months right now and we live in NC, so 9 mo fleece PJs would NOT be appropriate), a size 5T hoodie for DS that lights up, as well as 4T pants (pants maybe next year, and hoodie at least 2 years), as well as some STar Wars PJs. I think she just bought whatever clothes she found on clearance.


----------



## Teensy (Feb 22, 2002)

The most disappointing gift was what MIL gave DH - nothing. not. a. thing. She also didn't give him anything for his November birthday and hasn't visited us at our home in months (we live in the same town). FIL died in October and DH has been to his mom's house several times a week helping her with bills and things. Money isn't an issue - she is very well off. Shopping isn't an issue - she bought other people gifts at several different stores. She regularly goes out with friends and shopping and what not. She bought me gifts and the kids gifts. But didn't get her own son a thing. I don't see how she could not realize how hurt he would be by that. A tie, a gift card, anything would have been better that being forgotten and feeling unappreciated. Arrrgghhh.

*****

The oddest gift was one for my seven year old - Microsoft's Excel program. Of course, I bought it for him and he loves it - he's spent hours making math charts and graphs - nerd.


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emski4379* 
ETA that the clothes that MIL sent are almost all the wrong size. Size 9 month fleece PJs for DD (she's wearing 3-6 months right now and we live in NC, so 9 mo fleece PJs would NOT be appropriate), a size 5T hoodie for DS that lights up, as well as 4T pants (pants maybe next year, and hoodie at least 2 years), as well as some STar Wars PJs. I think she just bought whatever clothes she found on clearance.

My mom used to always buy stuff big. I don't know why...I guess she figured it would last longer? Or maybe she figured it was better to buy it too big and they could grow into it rather than too small. The only size appropriate thing I remember her buying is a couple preemie outfits for my preemie. Now she doesn't buy the kids clothes unless she is visiting and they go shopping with her so she gets the right size.

And I guess I buy big stuff too! My 4.5 yo made a painted sweatshirt at school. They suggested buying it big so they could wear it for a few years. I got him a size 10-12 and he's happily wearing it. He just needs to fold the sleeves back. I'm thinking that sweatshirt will still fit him long after he stops wanting to wear it!









Oh, and the rock polisher! I can't believe they still sell those. I'm 42 and remember one of my older brothers getting one for Christmas and that must have been in the 70's. I remember it being loud and not working so I'm amazed they still sell them 30+ years later. You'd think people would have stopped buying them.


----------



## Teensy (Feb 22, 2002)

OT - Rock polisher

We have a rock polisher and we use it a couple of cycles each year. My boys really enjoy watching their rocks change into pretty smooth stones. It is loud enough I wouldn't want it in the house, but we keep it in our (attached) garage and that works fine.

If you have one you don't use, post it for sale on your local homeschool site - good tool for kids studying geology.


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

My annoying gift post is a complaint about the manufacturer, not the giver of the gift. It was a fashion doll (a la Barbie) which isn't the greatest in my opinion (for a large variety of reasons) but I know MIL had her heart in the right place. But what made me mad was that we opened it and DD wanted to play with all the accessories that were prominently displayed in the (over)packaging. But the thing was manufactured purely to SELL it and not at all for PLAY.

For example, it came with 3 pairs of "shoes." Two were identical (the ones already on the doll's feet, plus one of the two "extra" pairs). None will stay on the doll's feet. I don't mean they come off easily, I mean they do not stay on the feet for even a second. Clearly no effort was made to manufacture the shoes to actually be put on the feet (the ones on the feet in the package were TAPED on).

There was a tiara that was so cheap it wasn't even pretty in a tacky way that a 3 year old might enjoy. And it was basically something that I guess the child was supposed to hold up to the doll's head with their finger. I know tiaras are hard to design so they stay on, but this was basically an almost flat piece of plastic with no way to put it on so it even stayed for a second. Come on!

Each and every "accessory" either didn't work at all or fell apart at first use (DD asked me to put on one of the dresses, and though I was careful, one of the straps broke before I got it on even the first time). A necklace (I think it's a "clasp" necklace? It has a gap in the back so you can - in theory - put it on and off) broke after an hour of play by a very gentle child.

This is CRIMINAL. They manufactured this CRAP knowing full well it would be purchased, opened, and go straight to the landfill. It made me so mad. It was also enormously disappointing to DD, who kept going around to everyone asking them to put the shoes on or whatever. Each adult would try and see instantly it just wouldn't happen, and have to spend 5 minutes explaining to DD (3 yo) that it wouldn't work. DD really wanted to play with the shoes and frankly is still talking about them.

ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## diamond lil (Oct 6, 2003)

Baby Olivia got an annoying beeping, flashy-light, talking baby "phone" from my sister in law. I put it away until I figure out what to do with it.

My MIL got Olivia a crib activity center that we already received as a shower gift. When I told her we already had one, she replied, "Well, I guess now you have two."


----------



## green betty (Jun 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vancouver Mommy* 
This year dd got a Fisher Price Little People Vomit Pink Princess Vagina Castle. I

I just have to say this made my day.









We had a similar situation with the same dollhouse and a Little People fire and police station. the same glitzy qualities that made it so attractive initially were its downfall. Glitz is inflexible. Play is infinitely flexible.


----------



## Incubator (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laohaire* 
My annoying gift post is a complaint about the manufacturer, not the giver of the gift. It was a fashion doll (a la Barbie) which isn't the greatest in my opinion (for a large variety of reasons) but I know MIL had her heart in the right place. But what made me mad was that we opened it and DD wanted to play with all the accessories that were prominently displayed in the (over)packaging. But the thing was manufactured purely to SELL it and not at all for PLAY.

For example, it came with 3 pairs of "shoes." Two were identical (the ones already on the doll's feet, plus one of the two "extra" pairs). None will stay on the doll's feet. I don't mean they come off easily, I mean they do not stay on the feet for even a second. Clearly no effort was made to manufacture the shoes to actually be put on the feet (the ones on the feet in the package were TAPED on).

There was a tiara that was so cheap it wasn't even pretty in a tacky way that a 3 year old might enjoy. And it was basically something that I guess the child was supposed to hold up to the doll's head with their finger. I know tiaras are hard to design so they stay on, but this was basically an almost flat piece of plastic with no way to put it on so it even stayed for a second. Come on!

Each and every "accessory" either didn't work at all or fell apart at first use (DD asked me to put on one of the dresses, and though I was careful, one of the straps broke before I got it on even the first time). A necklace (I think it's a "clasp" necklace? It has a gap in the back so you can - in theory - put it on and off) broke after an hour of play by a very gentle child.

This is CRIMINAL. They manufactured this CRAP knowing full well it would be purchased, opened, and go straight to the landfill. It made me so mad. It was also enormously disappointing to DD, who kept going around to everyone asking them to put the shoes on or whatever. Each adult would try and see instantly it just wouldn't happen, and have to spend 5 minutes explaining to DD (3 yo) that it wouldn't work. DD really wanted to play with the shoes and frankly is still talking about them.

ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









That's so sad. Did the person who bought it for her see how disappointing the gift was? Maybe they'll think twice next year. My boy was so happy about some walkie-talkies he got, but one of them broke the first time he tried to use it. All told, THREE of his toys broke on the first day.







I was so sad for him when we had to throw away gifts he tried to enjoy, and he just couldn't understand.


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

We were so lucky this year! All our gifts were somewhere between wonderful and reasonable.

I have to mention, though, one gift my parents got for my 4-year-old that would be annoying if it weren't so funny: a longsleeved T-shirt with sticky-feeling plastic design of dinosaurs with toothy mouths open and tongues extended fiercely, which couldn't be removed from the hanger without cutting the extremely tough plastic bands that bound onto the hanger a vinyl packet containing a cheap-plastic toy dinosaur that when you press on its head opens its mouth and unfolds a very long tongue! It's plastic, it's low quality, it was annoyingly packaged, and the toy was made in China (shirt was made in Mexico)...but it's a hilarious toy, good for hours of fun startling each of the other toy animals in turn, and the shirt is very colorful and should impress the crowd at pre-school.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Ok, I got lotion... again... from MIL after NUMEROUS conversations about how I DON'T USE LOTION!!!!!! *sigh*

As for the kids...

MIL told us that she "just HAD to make sure all the things [she] got Oliver made noise" *sigh* She got him a couple really really annoying and (not even remotely realistic) toy power tools that go "boiiiiiing" and flash from a big light on the back. OMG, they're HORRIBLE







: I know every time she's here she's going to ask him about where they are though







He doesn't even have much interest. He's only interested in noisy things that are real - the real hair dryer, the real phone, the real vacuum... fake looking toy ones just don't do the trick. *sigh* On the plus side, though, she also got him a really cool wooden table with instruments built in - a xylophone, a drum, and a symbol. So beautiful and very cool. Also a few books and a floor puzzle, so it wasn't a complete waste.

I got a pressure cooker from my mom... which I'm not sure how I feel about. On the one hand, it'll be easier/faster to make things like dried beans and roast chicken and broth (which I normally just do the regular way), but on the other hand, it means I need to relearn how to cook. Hopefully it'll be good, though...


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *njbeachgirl* 
However the "realistic crying baby" will not be getting any batteries. I already have the real thing

















oh yeah, my DD got one of those a few years ago and last year got one that actually pee'd.







No dolls this year thank goodness.

Our most annoying gift this year wasn't for the kids but for us instead. A very close relative gave us a clock with Jesus on it.







We are not overly religious people although we do believe in God. I have no idea why this person gave us this clock and we laughed all the way home on Cmas eve after opening it at the family party.







It was just hilarious. It's going straight to the Goodwill.


----------



## flower01 (Aug 1, 2007)

I can say we didn't get any really annoying toys, but that's probably because I am no longer speaking to my mom, who is the queen of obnoxious things that make noise and light up. I do have a couple complaints about some toys though overall I am happy.

Our house is not plastic-free, though I would love to be able to afford more wooden toys. We have a variety of wooden instruments for my daughter that we love. DD received a Parents brand BeeBop music set - a plastic drum that is filled with a bunch of plastic instruments. One of the instruments is a "Bee" maracca with clacker. The "wing's" are supposed to be a clacker apparently, but they don't clack - we can manually move them, but not in any way that makes noise. Very weird.

And then there's the lady bug xylophone with plastic mallet. All you here is plastic banging with a little ringing in the background. I think i'm going to hide this one in particular. Overall, it's not the worst toy, but for $23 I could have gotten a beautiful wooden xylophon from Plan and some cute castinettes. Oh well.


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

Wall-E (remote control): There's no volume control and it's LOUD.


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

Poison plastic gifts were my most annoying. SIL gave DS1 a colorful plastic plate that was obviously USED--scratches and some food still on it! Sure, props for recycling, but come on! My other SIL gave DS1 a cheap foam puzzle w/ too many pieces (hello, choking hazard for baby!!) and two soft plastic personalized cups. The baby got his own MIC sippy. Ugh!! These annoying gifts were made doubly annoying b/c they were from people who had agreed--both on the phone and via email--not to exchange gifts! So I get the guilt of not having gotten their kids something plus the guilt of getting rid of the things they sent.


----------



## Masel (Apr 14, 2008)

My DH gave me an ice cream kit. It has mug big enough to fit a pint of ice cream and says on the side "May the Rocky Road rise up to meet you." I had expressed an interest when I saw it in a Irish themed catalog but it turned out to be huge. I never eat that much ice cream and DH knows it. I usually put my ice cream in a tiny glass cup with a handle. That's all he got for me. It might have been a cute secondary gift but not an only gift. I tried to make nice noises when I opened it but DH knew I was disappointed.

DD did okay with presents on Christmas. Nothing too scary. Her birthday was yesterday and the relatives are coming over on New Year's Day for her party so it isn't over yet.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Masel* 
DD did okay with presents on Christmas. Nothing too scary. Her birthday was yesterday and the relatives are coming over on New Year's Day for her party so it isn't over yet.

I know what you mean. DD's Birthday is coming up on the 11th. We have 3 sets of grandparents (we still have yet to do christmas with one set - that's this weekend) and then the next weekend is DD's Birthday. Woot...


----------



## natty529 (May 4, 2007)

my dad and step mom got ds (7 mos) a toy cell phone that makes all kinds of noises and a plastic "book" that sings and talks and annoys the crap out of me







... the book makes ds cry







he also got a singing christmas bear and a teddy ruxpin







:

my mother respected my wishes and got him some great wooden toys!


----------



## Labbemama (May 23, 2008)

It's really too bad that the toxic parents thread can not be posted too during this week. LOL

I got an unexpected "package" on my dining room table during the night after Christmas.

My mom's dog got sick (Both kind of ways) She did clean it up and then she put the plastic bag tied up on the dining room table but nobody knew it until I started clearing the table aftewards. Luckily it was right next to her and my stepdad's plate. That's the only funny part of this my stepdads plate and hers were touching the "misplaced" baggie. I thought of the dogdoo/garbage disposal story and thought you'd all want to know even tho it's not Christmas.

The dog continued to be sick the rest of the night. 4 x.She yelled at my child to pick up the barfing dog and move him to the tile and that's where I lost it and yelled at her that it was her dog and it was dangerous for my 10 year old to touch it while it was sick. It could snap. It's just gross. It's HER dog uke

Then the woman blamed my son for leaving the bag on the table instead of saying "oh I'm so sorry." She blamed my son who I am pretty sure got nowhere near the baggie. He won't even clean up after OUR dog.

I spent all day Sunday steamcleaning my carpets and did 3 loads of towels and then she brought over her soiled dog blankets and was mad I threw away the plastic bag they came in!









What I've gained from this...my "wise-mind" is pretty smart and I should listen to it. This was a baaaad idea.

My real present has not arrived yet. Fuming.







:

Someone else is hostessing next time. Last time we got together was 10 years ago. It would suit me fine if it was 10 more years. LOL


----------



## MtBikeLover (Jun 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mags* 
I understand how annoying it is to have a big, huge toy like that. BUT, my kids played with that toy at my friend's house over the summer (she usually keeps it in her basement, but put it outside for a summer fun day) and they LOVED it (3 and 4 yr old, it was the most popular toy at the party).

I second this! My kids have it (we bought it for them) and they love it. It is probably the most played with toy in the house and has been the whole time we have had it (3-4 years). My DS skateboards off of it, makes ramps with it, they go backwards down it, they go down it standing up, they use it for their cars and trains, etc. It always amazes me the number of creative ways they find to play with it! Even the older kids always play with it when they come over so I don't envision us getting rid of it anytime soon.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

We did pretty well. DD got a Bratz doll, which doesn't thrill me, but it's not as over-the-top as some I've seen. DD loves it, and I'm not going to take her "dolly", so I guess we're stuck with it, at least for a while. She also got a "virtual pet" from the same person, and she loves that, too. I suspect she'll get bored with that, though - then we can get rid of it. If not, we'll just make sure she doesn't spend all her time with it.


----------



## bremen (Feb 12, 2005)

this
http://i44.tinypic.com/hu2kra.jpg
http://i44.tinypic.com/96cmr4.jpg

her name is "lovely lola"


----------



## Ghislaine (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm trying to be grateful for this gift but at the same time I'm rather irked about it. It's a beautifully made (by FIL) changing table/dresser/wardrobe for their first grandchild. *sigh*

I know I've mentioned to them that I did not want a changing table more than once. I would have loved a dresser/wardrobe combo that was tall and narrow. Instead we have a short and wide piece of furniture that we have to rearrange our entire bedroom to accommodate!

My MIL kept going on and on about how it was a good thing we have a large bedroom. Um, yeah, in this house, what about when we move this summer! Nevermind that it's already filled with furniture. Nevermind that the piece of furniture that FIL made for us the last time got placed in the mudroom even though MILs intention was that it go in the bedroom too!

Sorry, bit of a rant there.


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *natty529* 
my dad and step mom got ds (7 mos) a toy cell phone that makes all kinds of noises and a plastic "book" that sings and talks and annoys the crap out of me







... t*he book makes ds cry*







he also got a singing christmas bear and a teddy ruxpin







:

Haha, similar experience w/ my 7 mo old, except it was a Leapfrog toy that has songs, colors, shapes, letters, and numbers--in two languages. For a 7 month old.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bremen* 
this
http://i44.tinypic.com/hu2kra.jpg
http://i44.tinypic.com/96cmr4.jpg

her name is "lovely lola"

Wow.

Note to self: institute a rule against dolls that creep mommy out.


----------



## BohoMama (Jun 26, 2003)

Just stirring the pot here...

Do you think that WE (generally more crunchy types, Mothering readers, perhaps more educated/informed than the general population) are pickier than most parents? Or are most families glad to receive lots of noisy, plastic, foam, gender stereotyped (etc....) toys? I know that some of the gifts listed here such as the wooden changing table, the dog barf, and our satanic scarf don't quite fit that bill, but there are general trends in this thread in what is not wanted. If we are out of step with what mainstream families want (and I'm not really sure what that is) what can we do to enhance our communication with family members without being rude? I have mostly gotten the message through to my own mother (tho' not to her husband's innumerable relatives) but I have said to DH innumerable times that i truly wish his relatives would buy us NOTHING at all b/c everything they select is either completely inappropriate or bombs out in some other way, but he says that we can't deprive them of the joy of giving. Holiday donations to charity just don't have any tradition here (Czech Republic), nor do gift certificates, and in any case, MIL is on a tight budget and most likely doesn't want to reveal what she spends. ("Quality time together" is also out of the question - our interactions with these people are stiff, almost ritualistic - centered around food and not any other activity, and they rarely stir from their apartments.)


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Bohomama, I've been wondering the same thing. To me, the frustrating thing is that MIL was a kindergarten teacher for AGES (she just retired) and has had WHOLE CONVERSATIONS with me where SHE was ranting about how children don't know how to play with toys that don't make noise anymore and how horrible it is that they have no imagination because all of their toys make the noises for them.... and yet... pretty much EVERYTHING she buys makes tons of noise.

My explanation: She must go into some sort of *shopping haze* when she's out there and just thinks whatever it is is a good idea anyway. I have to believe that that's what "they" WANT because stores spend tons and tons of money on research into store set-ups, etc, you know? Even advertising on each toy is carefullly planned. I've caught myself in such shopping hazes, too, so I know that it's probably very common. You know, when you go to the store looking for something and you come out with things you didn't want?


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadebug* 
DS (4) got a giant, plastic Storm Trooper (Star Wars) head that makes commands in a super creepy voice when you press the buttons. Aside from being plastic and battery operated, it is not appropriate for his age, super big, and, after you press the buttons a few times, I don't get how a kid would really play with it.

My son got that...from a fellow MDCer. Her son is soooo into Star Wars. Mine isn't but likes the hat. I figure it will end up in a closet pretty soon. At least I can hope. Then, I'll definitely donate it. It is big, though. Really, really big. And creepy.


----------



## cotopaxi (Sep 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bremen* 
her name is "lovely lola"

oh, come on, you don't want your dd playing with a miniature prostitute dolly?


----------



## MOMYS (Nov 5, 2008)

Lovely Lola??????? She IS creepy!!! TOTALLY!


----------



## *mama moose* (Oct 12, 2006)

I am normally not picky at all, our family has been blessed with some generous gifts this year (














, but today I was going through putting away the girls' clothes and took a second look at the sweatshirts my uncle/aunt bought DD2 (which, BTW, we were very thankful for the warm clothes!), one of them has a monkey with chocolate all over its face and says "Do I look like I know where the chocolate is?!"

DD2 is horribly allergic to chocolate. Even through breastmilk (shes obviously never had it direct, shes only 6mo), she was covered head to toe with hives and had blood in her stool.

now granted, she is allergic to a lot of things and maybe they just didn't even think of it, maybe they thought of their own kids and how cute the little monkey on the shirt was.....but honestly, we only see them once every few months and my thought after seeing it again today was "wow they must just not even know us"









So really in the grand scheme of things it wasn't a huge deal, I'll return it to KMart for a different sweatshirt, but it was just one of those ironic things. In humor though I showed it to DH and said "gee, I don't think Liberty would look like that if she got into chocolate!!"


----------



## ThreeJane (Mar 8, 2003)

Each of my daughters received Barbie-style dolls from my MIL; both look like streetwalkers with their thigh-high dresses and one of them, I swear to G-d, has knee-length fishnet leggings.

To make it worse, one smells like (fake) strawberry and the other like (I think) ice cream.

I'm 8+ months pregnant and the smell of the dolls makes me go BLEAAAAGGHHHH!

She also got one Color Wonder paint set and one Color Wonder book...for a 5yo and a 3yo to SHARE.









And even though we try to tend more toward dresses and skirts here and more "girly" clothes in general, every.single.year, when the girls get clothes, both of my ILs (we have remarrried parents and such) buy them the trashiest, low cut, glitter-and-spangle covered jeans they can possibly find. I swear they do it on purpose. Who on earth buys sweats that say "CHEER" on the butt for a five year old? (why should she have anything on her butt?)

Huff huff rant rant, oh well, I shouldn't complain, they're trying at least. But I also hate it when someone says, "What should I buy your children?" and you point them toward Magic Cabin and Harmony and such, and they end up going to places like KayBee and Wal Mart anyway. I mean, if you're not going to bother even checking on what I told you, why bother asking?

To add to the fun, the newest baby will be a girl too...*sigh*....







:


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:

She also got one Color Wonder paint set and one Color Wonder book...for a 5yo and a 3yo to SHARE.
Ok, we got a couple things of colorwonder markers/paintbrushes and one (thin) notebook of colorwonder paper. I'm frustrated because it seems to me that it's just asking us to spend our money on the darn paper or toss the (still perfectly good) markers. I asked for art supplies ... apparently this counts? Urg. I would have preferred some regular markers, or paints, or or or.... anything that could have been used on regular paper. Washable is good... specified (expensive) paper? no.

And worst is, DD doesn't even seem to like it that much because it's hard to see what you're drawing when you draw it ... takes the colors a few seconds to come up. *sigh*


----------



## TripMom (Aug 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyMarie* 
A day early but I'm sure some of us have already received surprise packages in the mail.









From estranged MIL/FIL: a *TEN FOOT LONG "up and down roller coaster"* that DS would ride on. I haven't opened it yet but this thing looks huge. Where the heck am I going to put it? Isn't this something you should ask about first?

Plus, this is the first year he's aware of Christmas so Santa is giving him a train table and we're giving him a kitchen. I don't want a third huge toy to steal our thunder so we're storing it for a month or so.









umm. . . . my kids love this. I found one used on Craigs List when they were 2 years old - my older DS loves it too. Here we are . . . . 2 years later . . and still a favorite. If you just can't stomach it - sell it on Craigs List. Its an expensive toy - $100 I think? Sell it to some family who will love it and give 'em a $50 or $60 deal - it'll sell right away . . . .or keep it and I bet your kids will love it!


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BohoMama* 
Just stirring the pot here...

Do you think that WE (generally more crunchy types, Mothering readers, perhaps more educated/informed than the general population) are pickier than most parents? Or are most families glad to receive lots of noisy, plastic, foam, gender stereotyped (etc....) toys? I know that some of the gifts listed here such as the wooden changing table, the dog barf, and our satanic scarf don't quite fit that bill, but there are general trends in this thread in what is not wanted. If we are out of step with what mainstream families want (and I'm not really sure what that is) what can we do to enhance our communication with family members without being rude? I have mostly gotten the message through to my own mother (tho' not to her husband's innumerable relatives) but I have said to DH innumerable times that i truly wish his relatives would buy us NOTHING at all b/c everything they select is either completely inappropriate or bombs out in some other way, but he says that we can't deprive them of the joy of giving. Holiday donations to charity just don't have any tradition here (Czech Republic), nor do gift certificates, and in any case, MIL is on a tight budget and most likely doesn't want to reveal what she spends. ("Quality time together" is also out of the question - our interactions with these people are stiff, almost ritualistic - centered around food and not any other activity, and they rarely stir from their apartments.)

Well I have BEGGED my crappy gift givers to not exchange gifts and they disregard it.

I think the trouble w/ modern gift giving in general is that stuff is so cheap we all buy whatever we want. Hence if we haven't bought it, it's pricey, so we wouldn't expect someone else to buy it either. I wouldn't expect a WalMart shopper to shop for us at Magic Cabin--I'd rather exchange good wishes than junk I'll throw away. But some people think gifts are a mandatory part of the season.


----------



## NoliMum (Jan 18, 2007)

MIL was great last Christmas about following our Kaboodle list. This year, however, she completely dismissed it. She actually said to DP, "I don't like anything on the list," as if we picked the items with _her_ interests in mind?!?

I was utterly appalled/insulted while opening her presents, mainly because in the last 2-3 years she has always listened to our wishes and respected them, albeit begrudgingly. This Christmas her gifts were so disappointing.


Baby Alive You can see in my expression how irked I was!!

Mermaid Barbie, which of course DD was thrilled about. It took all we could to set it aside and promise to "open it later." Of course I returned it to Target later. We have a strict no-Barbie rule here. Also, she's only 2!!

A set of Hello Kitty books. I'll admit, I was the one who started the Hello Kitty thing. I used to be a big Sanrio junkie. I even have a Hello Kitty sewing machine.







But I have since gotten over that phase, and try to avoid any character-themed toys, not to mention crappy Sanrio stuff which is all cheaply made but expensive, and plastic to boot. However the relatives still get her HK stuff all the time. At least they were just books, so kept them... though I really hate them!

Finally, going with the Hello Kitty theme, she also got this Japanese bunny dress up set:
http://www.fao.com/catalog/product.j....mc_id=C000007
It's cute, but still a made-in-China character toy with cheap, polyester/acrylic materials. The house is made of this horrible fabric that feels like acrylic felt and makes my fingers feel icky. DD of course LOVES it and played with it almost every day for about a week, until I cleaned her room and put it on top of the bookshelf. Since then, she hasn't mentioned it. Out of sight, out of mind!!! Anyway, it cost over $100 so if she doesn't play with it again for awhile, I'll probably try to Ebay it. I hate to be so quick to sell something that her aunt obviously spent a lot on, and genuinely thought that we would like, but it's just too synthetic for me.


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

Why would somebody give you a tiny little prostitute?

BTW, my dd's name is Lola, so I find that especially repulsive.


----------



## kchara (Jan 21, 2008)

My kids haven't gotten their grandparents gifts yet, but they're on their way, I know. The only truly irritating thing (that I know of ) that's coming is Barbie dolls. Which isn't so bad in and of themselves, but I SPECIFICALLY asked that they not be given as gifts anymore, that we were moving away from them, and they were bought for the simple fact that I said that. Kind of a slap in the face. So, yeah, I'm ticked, but I haven't decided what to do yet.


----------



## pammysue (Jan 24, 2004)

You can vote for Baby Alive as the worst toy in 2008.


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pammysue* 
You can vote for Baby Alive as the worst toy in 2008.

Honestly, although Baby Alive is creepy, there are a lot worse toys out there.

I like the TRUCE list a lot.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pammysue* 
You can vote for Baby Alive as the worst toy in 2008.

HAHAHAHAHAHA... thank you. the descriptions on that were great







I can't decide which to vote for, though... the stationary bike seemed pretty bad... and the cowboys cheerleader barbie...


----------



## Tangled Hill (Jun 6, 2008)

Okay, I just voted for the Cheerleader Barbie. uke


----------



## Mama2Bug (Feb 18, 2005)

Wow. That was a tough choice. All those toys are so bad in their own ways that it made it difficult to choose just one loser.


----------

